
9 things to look for when assessing an open-source project - tkschneider
http://fcw.com/articles/2014/09/30/9-things-to-look-for-in-an-open-source-project.aspx
======
tkschneider
GitHub's @benbalter has suggestions for government agencies weighing open-
source solutions -- but it's pretty good advice for everyone.

